# How many cuttings of orchard grass and fescue should I get



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Here in the south how many cuttings in an average year should I plan on getting in orchard and fescue mix and pure orchard? I thought I would only get two but I was talking to the county extension agent and he said I should plan on three cuttings if we don't get into a drought. This was a bit of a surprise to me. I got all but one field of first cut done two weeks ago. Last year I only took two cuttings off, one in early June and one in mid October. In order to get a third cut when do I need to harvest the second cut? Thanks, Hayden


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I usually get two cuttings of OG per year, usually because of the weather. The first cutting normally comes off May 15th-June 1st (not this yearthough). The second cutting comes off around the end of June (not this year).

I might get a third cutting around the mid Sept. but that one is real difficult to get dry because of the shorter days and cooler temps. And I don't like cutting hay after Sept 15th because it needs growth time to restock its sugars for winter survival.

OG goes dormant at daily temps over 85 so your cutting schedule will be quite a bit different than mine.

Hope this helps

Ralph


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

As earlier as you got your 1st off this year and with the amount of rain we a been a gettin, I see no reason why you can't get 3 this year. I'd guess it should be close to bein ready by the end of July and another towards the end of Sept. If you ain't already, I'd seriously consider top dressin your fields this year. Hit would be a gamble worth takin this year with all the moisture we a been a gettin. And maybe by then I'll get my 1st cuttin off. Anybody in these parts goin try it Friday after next front comes through? I think I'm goin to.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

blueridgehay said:


> As earlier as you got your 1st off this year and with the amount of rain we a been a gettin, I see no reason why you can't get 3 this year. I'd guess it should be close to bein ready by the end of July and another towards the end of Sept. If you ain't already, I'd seriously consider top dressin your fields this year. Hit would be a gamble worth takin this year with all the moisture we a been a gettin. And maybe by then I'll get my 1st cuttin off. Anybody in these parts goin try it Friday after next front comes through? I think I'm goin to.


 When would you recommend to top dress the grass, right now or after second cut? I fertilized the first of march with 700 pounds of 10 10 10. That is all the p and k the soil test called for. I am kind of leery of fertilizing now as most of the time we would be hot and dry enough to burn the grass up. How much do you think the top dressing would boost my yield?

I have been looking at the weather as I have one more field of first cut to get off and they are calling for rain on Thursday with Friday, Saturday, and Sunday being clear but cloudy on Sunday and a chance of rain on Monday. As wet as the ground is unless they change Sunday to sunny or no rain on Monday I may hold off as I don't think it'll dry with the ground being so wet.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

blueridgehay said:


> I'd go head and fertlize now. Not much, say round 100 lbs of Urea per acre. Make sure it's treated with Nurti-spear or some equilvant. This will prevent it evaporating from lack of rain or burnin up you grass. I just bout 5tons from southern states for 610 a ton. With this pattern we are in, you shouldn't have any problems. I plan on mowin this afternoon as well.


I'd go head and fertlize now. Not much, say round 100 lbs of Urea per acre. Make sure it's treated with Nurti-spear or some equilvant. This will prevent it evaporating from lack of rain or burnin up you grass. I just got 5 tons from southern states for 610 a ton. With this pattern we are in, you shouldn't have any problems. I plan on mowin this afternoon as well.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Typically two....but this year you could get three(abundant moisture) if the temps do not stay in the nineties for prolonged periods.

Like Ralph stated, OG will shut down growth during high temps.

Regards, Mike


----------

